# Alpencross für Einsteiger, wer kann uns helfen?



## Nelkenberg (12. Januar 2014)

Moin zusammen,

wir sind eine Gruppe von 6-8 Personen aus dem Sauerland die ihre erste Herausforderung über die Alpen suchen. Obwohl wir bereits das ein oder andere Buch z.B von Achim Zahn und die Suche benutzt haben, konnten wir uns Traumroute noch nicht finden.

Wir suchen für den Einstieg ein Tour mit 3-max.4 Etappen in den Alpen. Pro Tag stellen wir uns ca. 60km und ungefähr 1500Hm vor. Den schönste Startort wäre die Richtung von Oberstdorf oder ähnliches da diese Region Anfahrtstechnisch besser und schneller zu erreichen ist als Garmisch.
Die Via Claudia Augusta ist uns zu Asphaltlastig. Gegen ein Stück Straße haben wir aber nichts. Es sollten halt nur überwiegend Waldwege und ein paar Trails sein und wir möchten nicht auf ein Reiseveranstalter zurückgreifen.

Könnt Ihr uns helfen? Unsere hoffentlich zweite Tour wird sicherlich einfacher;-)


----------



## Carsten (13. Januar 2014)

Versucht es mal mit der Albrecht Route. Habt Ihr mal eine Rundtour in Betracht gezogen...furn Alpencross braucht Ihr namlich eher 6 bis 8 Etappen

Carsten Schymik


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hofbiker (13. Januar 2014)

Ich denke für Einsteiger ist der Start in Oberstdorf doch ziemlich heftig, Einen Startort könnte in GP sein, oder St. Anton, dann spart ihr euch die Strecke Imst - St. Anton die großteils Asphalt verläuft!


----------



## ventizm (15. Januar 2014)

warum empfindest du oberstdorf als startpunkt für anfänger als heftig?


----------



## Hofbiker (15. Januar 2014)

Der Aufstieg zum Schrofenpass ist nicht jedermans Sache. Ich habe vergangens Jahr wieder gesehen wie die Kollegen ihm behilflich waren, bei den Übergängen seine Ängste zu überwinden. Ich erlebe das immerwieder das hier der ein oder andere so seine Probleme und Angst hat.
Ich komme im Sommer zwei-dreimal über den Pass.

Bin am kommenden WE wieder vis á vis vom Schrofenpass mit den Tourenski unterwegs unterwegs


----------



## ventizm (15. Januar 2014)

ok, ich bin davon ausgegangen, dass du auf den schrofepass anspielst. dachte aber, dass es vielleicht noch einen anderen grund gibt, warum du einem anfänger davon abraten würdest.


----------



## RoyBean (15. Januar 2014)

Hallo,

ich bin auf den Thread gestoßen, weil auch wir überlegen im Sommer ab Oberstdorf zu fahren. Was ist denn am Schrofenpass so heftig? 

Viele Grüße,
Jan


----------



## ventizm (15. Januar 2014)

schau dir mal auf youtube videos davon an, das vermittelt das mit am besten. man muss unter anderem eine (liegende) aluleiter überqueren. der schrofenpass ist teilweise ausgesetzt und recht schmal. bis auf wenige stellen, kannst du das rad aber meist links von dir schieben.

die meinungen hier im forum sowie fotos und videos, haben mich zweifeln lassen ob ich da echt hoch will. ich hab´s dann drauf ankommen lassen und im vornherein gesagt, dass der pass mich evtl. zum umkehren zwingen wird. als ich dann vor ort war, sah das ganze noch beeindruckender aus. hoch bin ich dann trotzdem, man sollte halbwegs trittsicher sein und sich beim aufstieg zeit lassen.

ich hatte null alpine erfahrung und bin gut hochgekommen. ich bezweifel aber, dass es nachahmenswert ist.

man sollte sich auf jeden fall klar darüber sein, was da auf einen zukommt.


----------



## chris.mrpc (15. Januar 2014)

Hallo zusammen,

ich schließe mich hier gerne mal an, da ich und ein Kumpel dieses Jahr auch das erste mal in die Alpen möchten.

Hat jemand gute Tips für eine 4-5 tägige fahrt? Etappen etwa bis 50km/Tag und etwa 1000-1500hm. Darf auch gerne oder vieleicht sogar besser eine Rundtour sein. Nach Möglichkeit Trails, aber solche auf denen man nicht stundenlang nach dem Weg suchen muss  

Gibt es bezüglich Ausrüstung und Vorbereitung gute Literatur online?

Grüße
Chris


----------



## Carsten (15. Januar 2014)

Online findet Du einige Tipps und Links auf meiner Homepage. Bücher gibts von diversen Autoren, z.B. Stanciu, Zahn, Albrecht usw.
Rundtouren kannst Du praktisch überall machen. Spontan fällt mir die Mieminger Kette Umrundung ein...die kann man einfach noch etwas ergänzen (Blindsee, Dristentrittkreuz usw). Viel Spaß beim Planen


----------



## ventizm (15. Januar 2014)

wenn ich noch was anmerken darf: falls ich euch für den start in oberstdorf entscheidet, solltet ihr während der vorbereitung, auch mal üben das rad mit links zu schieben und zu tragen. bis zum schrofenpass hatte ich nie eine situation in der ich das rad links von mir hatte. das ungewohnte hat die situation unnötig anstrengend gemacht und als wir dann oben waren, hat der linke arm schon erst mal ordentlich fasching gefeiert.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Moppedcarlo (16. Januar 2014)

Hier mal zwei Bilder vom Schrofenpass:










Ich fand den Pass cool, einer meiner Kumpels (der auf der Leiter) hat leider Höhenangst, für ihn war es weniger spassig ...

Ciao, Carlo


----------



## Ricardo (16. Januar 2014)

Hallo zusammen, als viertägige Rundtour hätte ich folgenden Vorschlag:
Scuol - Pass Costainas - Ofenpass  35 km 1100 Hm
Ofenpass - Passo di Gallo- Passo Trela - Livignio, 30 km,  1000 Hm
Livignio - Passo Alpisella - Val Mora - Schlinig,  55 km, 1700 Hm
Schlinig - Sesvennahütte - Uinaschlucht - Scuol 30 km 700 Hm

Alternativ ist auch ein Start in Scharl möglich (wenn man nach dem Anreisetag übernachtet und nicht gleich die erste Etappe fährt), dann könnte man am ersten Tag bis zum Lago die Cancano fahren und dort zwei Übernachtungen machen. am zweiten Tag wäre dann eine Rundtour ohne Gepäck über den Passo Trella nach Livignio und über den Passo Alpisella zurück möglich.
Der dritte Tag wäre dann mit ca 1300 Hm entspannter.
Landschaftlich ist die Strecke ein absolutes Highlight. Vom fahrtechnischen und konditionellen Anspruch sehr gut für einen Einstieg in Mehrtagestouren geeignet.
Nähere Infos gerne per PN.

Viele Grüße Ricardo


----------



## Nelkenberg (16. Januar 2014)

Erst einmal vielen Dank für die zahlreichen Beträge. Die Unterstützung ist immer spitze.

Die Idee mit der Rundtour ist ebenfalls super. Nach aktuellem Stand planen wir 4 Tage im Sattel.

Über weitere Tipps würden wir uns natürlich trotzdem noch freuen.


----------



## cuberni (16. Januar 2014)

Servus,

unser erster "Alpencross" war 2008 nach Uli Stanciu´s Buch "Traumtouren Transalp". Start in St. Anton  und dann bis Poschiavo. 1. Etappe St.Anton-Ischgl/Bodenalpe; 2.Etappe Bodenalpe-S-Charl/Crusch Alba; 3. Etappe S-Charl-Arnoga; 4.Etappe Arnoga-Poschiavo. Von Poschiavo sind wir mit dem Zug hoch bis zur Alp Grüm am Bernina gefahren. Von da aus dann vorbei am Lago Bianco bis runter nach Samedan bei St. Moritz gerollt (tolle Abfahrt). Zum Schluß mit dem Zug über Chur zurück nach St.Anton. Das waren pro Tag so ca. 40-50 km und 1.400-1.600 Hm. Alles in allem für die erste richtige mehrtägige Alpentour ein toller Einstieg.

Grüße Berni


----------



## Thebike69 (17. Januar 2014)

Ich und meine Frau möchten 2014 auch ne Alpentour unternehmen. Ne Rundtour wäre da Super. Welche Hütten schlägt ihr für Übernachtungen vor. Was sollte ins Gepäck und wieviel kg, Mann Frau?
Welche Karten könnt ihr empfehlen?
Gruß
mike


----------



## Hofbiker (18. Januar 2014)

Thebike69 schrieb:


> Ich und meine Frau möchten 2014 auch ne Alpentour unternehmen. Ne Rundtour wäre da Super. Welche Hütten schlägt ihr für Übernachtungen vor. Was sollte ins Gepäck und wieviel kg, Mann Frau?
> Welche Karten könnt ihr empfehlen?
> Gruß
> mike


es wäre Sinnvoll, mehr Infos zu bekommen! HM KM, etc.
Dann würdest du viele Antworten bekommen!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Thebike69 (18. Januar 2014)

Hatte ich vergessen:-(. 60-70 km und 1500-2000hm am Tag wäre ok.


----------



## bikeseppl (18. Januar 2014)

Hallo, kann die Ortlerumrundung vorschlagen: http://www.gpsies.com/map.do?fileId=fbdzrdtfsptbyesy
Highlight: Rabbijoch, Goldseetrail, Madritsch Joch
Nochmals Ortlerumrung aber schwerer: http://www.gpsies.com/map.do?fileId=rkicsbrkgcsjftty
mit Tarscher Pass und Paso Zebrù und Tibettrail
Inkl. Rucksack ca. 7 Kg

Servus Reiner


----------



## Thebike69 (18. Januar 2014)

Danke Reiner, werde mich morgen mal an den PC setzten und mal alles durchlesen. Habe Ende Feb. bis zum 09.03. frei. Hab überlegt mal ne kleine Tour vorort zu tun.


----------



## Nelkenberg (21. Januar 2014)

Moin zusammen,
so nach einigen Diskussionen in unserer Gruppe benötigen wir nochmal eure Hilfe.
Wir haben uns für den Anfang auf eine vier Tagestour geeinigt.
Start in Oberstdorf und am liebsten über den Schrofenpass. 
Die Frage wäre jetzt, habt Ihr eine Idee, ob es einen Rundkurs über den Schrofenpass zur Heilbronner Hütte und quasi wieder zurück nach Oberstdorf gibt?


----------



## Hofbiker (21. Januar 2014)

Ja, von der Heilbronner Hütte über das Silbertal - Hasahüsli - Kristbergsattel - Dalaas - Freiburger Hütte - Obere Lagutz Alpe - Sonntag - Fontanella im Großen Walsertal - Faschina - Au - Schoppernau - Neuhornbachhaus - Starzeljoch - Klein Walsertal - Oberstdorf


----------



## Heide-Daniel (23. Januar 2014)

Die Tour von Ricardo kann man ganz klar empfehlen. Da sind einige Pass-Highlights in den Alpen dabei.

Ihr wolltet ja in Oberstdorf starten, da Oberstdorf gut zu erreichen ist. Das Problem bei Oberstdorf ist allerdings, dass ihr auf dem Rückweg mit der Bahn einen erheblichen Umweg habt. Eine längere Anfahrt wie z.B. bei der Tour von Ricardo wäre daher meiner Meinung nach gut kompensiert.


----------



## tiroler1973 (24. Januar 2014)

Servus!
... also meiner Meinung nach ist der Start in Oberstdorf überbewertet. Die Felswand ist zweifelsohne ein Erlebnis (meins wars nicht), die Abfahrt ist auch nicht berauschend und das Asphaltgeschruppe am Arlberg ist öde. In St.Anton beginnen ist um einiges besser. Oberstdorf ist für mich ein "Hirschgweih", das ich als Biker nicht haben müsste. Bei 3 bis 4 Tagen Rundkurs ist's in Richtung Karwendl mit einem Schlenkere in den Rofan besser.


----------



## martinos (11. Februar 2014)

Ricardo schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen, als viertägige Rundtour hätte ich folgenden Vorschlag:
> Scuol - Pass Costainas - Ofenpass  35 km 1100 Hm
> Ofenpass - Passo di Gallo- Passo Trela - Livignio, 30 km,  1000 Hm
> Livignio - Passo Alpisella - Val Mora - Schlinig,  55 km, 1700 Hm
> Schlinig - Sesvennahütte - Uinaschlucht - Scuol 30 km 700 Hm



... das ist fürs erste Mal Alpen fast schon zu gut - wie willst du das denn noch toppen?

Ihr wollt ja nicht mit nem Reiseveranstalter gehen. Trotzdem würde ich euch mal vorschlagen bei den einschlägigen Tourenanbietern mal zu schauen, was die so anbieten. Da ist oftmals was dabei, was man mit etwas Fingerspitzengefühl für sich anpassen kann oder zumindest eine Richtung vorgeben könnte (insbesondere was den Schwierigkeitsgrad angeht), um dann eine eigene Route auszuarbeiten


----------



## Nelkenberg (9. September 2016)

Wenn auch spät wollte ich euch ein Update geben. Wir haben uns dann doch für einen Guide entschieden und eine traumhafte Tour von Scuol über St Maria, Arnago, Oberengadin zum Comer See erlebt. Danke an alle für die Unterstützung


----------

